# Game of Thrones 6/5/16 The Broken Man S6E07



## Robin (Dec 6, 2001)

I'm not sure I'm ready to form coherent thoughts but I'll leave the thread here for those who are.

Who's Arya going to find to save her?

Sansa has come to her senses and is writing to Littlefinger. Hope they can come fast enough.


----------



## MacThor (Feb 7, 2002)

Since when did the Brotherhood start brutally murdering peaceful people?

What a great twist with Sandor back...pre-credits too! Too bad we only get Ian McShane for one episode.


----------



## gossamer88 (Jul 27, 2005)

I like the cold open. A first for GoT. 

So glad The Hound is back. Who knew? 

Arya is in bad shape. I was thinking the actress that took a liking to her would see her in that crowd. Man does Bravo have heartless people!


----------



## wedgecon (Dec 28, 2002)

MacThor said:


> Since when did the Brotherhood start brutally murdering peaceful people?
> 
> What a great twist with Sandor back...pre-credits too! Too bad we only get Ian McShane for one episode.





Spoiler



In the books the brotherhood is taken over by Lady Stoneheart (Catelyn Stark brought back to life). But she is changed and only murders Lannisters and pretty much anybody who's ever met a Lannister. Brienne is caught by Lady Stark and the book ends without us knowing her fate. It remains to be seen if Lady Stoneheart appears in the TV show.


----------



## MacThor (Feb 7, 2002)

This isn't about the books. The Brotherhood hasn't been depicted this way in the show before, and Sandor seemed to recognize right away what was about to happen.


----------



## MacThor (Feb 7, 2002)

Loved the scenes at Riverrun. Good to see Bronn again, and the Parley between Kingslayer and Blackfish was great.


----------



## tlc (May 30, 2002)

Robin said:


> Who's Arya going to find to save her?


I'm thinking a wound like that needs magic in that world.


----------



## morac (Mar 14, 2003)

tlc said:


> I'm thinking a wound like that needs magic in that world.


She took several deep stab wounds to the abdomen and a slash across the chest from a trained assassin. I was thinking she shouldn't be alive, let along walking around.

We know where Theon and his sister are going or are they already there? In one scene it was said they had a long journey ahead of the, and the next said they were in Slaver's Bay.

We also know for sure now that Margaery is playing the High Sparrow, though I don't know what the rose stands for exactly. Was that something about the rose garden?

Other than those two things, Arya getting stabbed (a lot) and the Hound coming back, it didn't seem like much happened this episode.


----------



## pendragn (Jan 21, 2001)

MacThor said:


> Loved the scenes at Riverrun. Good to see Bronn again, and the Parley between Kingslayer and Blackfish was great.


I did enjoy those two scenes, and I enjoyed Ian McShane and Diana Rigg's scenes. Outside of that, this episode didn't seem up to the last couple. I was a little disappointed.


----------



## john4200 (Nov 1, 2009)

Robin said:


> Who's Arya going to find to save her?


I think the only "friend" Arya has (if you can call her that) in all of Braavos is the woman from the acting troupe who was nice to her. And maybe that woman would be grateful for the warning Arya gave her. But even if Arya does find her, and she wants to help Arya, it is going to take something miraculous or magical to save Arya's life.

It sure was nice of the Waif to rip her false face off so that Arya could know who she was up against (and anyone who happened to be looking her way would know that she was of the faceless). Also, the Waif needs to go take some remedial assassination classes -- stab the heart or cut the throat.


----------



## DevdogAZ (Apr 16, 2003)

MacThor said:


> What a great twist with Sandor back...pre-credits too!





gossamer88 said:


> I like the cold open. A first for GoT.


They had to do it that way. Otherwise, Rory McCann's name in the title sequence would have given away the surprise.

Looks like we're heading toward


Spoiler



CLEGANEBOWL!!





morac said:


> We know where Theon and his sister are going or are they already there? In one scene it was said they had a long journey ahead of the, and the next said they were in Slaver's Bay.


Theon and Yarra were in Volantis. We know this because they showed the same exterior scene as they did when Tyrion and Varys stopped there on their way to Meereen. So they are in Essos and have completed the majority of their journey, but they've still got a little ways to go to get to Meereen.


----------



## DavidTigerFan (Aug 18, 2001)

Dot


----------



## AeneaGames (May 2, 2009)

Okay, who thought during the pre-credit scene:
"someone is building a cathedral!"


----------



## john4200 (Nov 1, 2009)

When Lyanna Mormont was dominating that scene, I kept thinking, "why don't you put her in charge?"

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=NthrVYYAGNU#t=0m9s


----------



## kaszeta (Jun 11, 2004)

Colonel Sandor is back!


----------



## DevdogAZ (Apr 16, 2003)

AeneaGames said:


> Okay, who thought during the pre-credit scene:
> "someone is building a cathedral!"


Alas, there was no Haley Atwell.


----------



## DevdogAZ (Apr 16, 2003)

For those who are interested, there is an excellent fan-made interactive map of Westeros and Essos at

http://quartermaester.info/

If you're interested in seeing how far it is from Pyke to Volantis, and then from Volantis to Meereen, or for any of the other journeys the characters are taking, this is a great resource.


----------



## ej42137 (Feb 16, 2014)

john4200 said:


> It sure was nice of the Waif to rip her false face off so that Arya could know who she was up against (and anyone who happened to be looking her way would know that she was of the faceless). Also, the Waif needs to go take some remedial assassination classes -- stab the heart or cut the throat.


I infer the waif was disobeying her instructions for Arya not to suffer; in primitive conditions an abdominal wound is a long, painful death sentence. By the same reasoning she reveals herself so that Arya knows her killer, an emotional decision. I don't think the waif is any more ready to give up her ego than Arya.


----------



## TampaThunder (Apr 8, 2003)

Tried the High Sparrow's line on the wife tonight: "Congress does not require desire on the woman's part. Only patience." Didn't work.


----------



## Rob Helmerichs (Oct 17, 2000)

morac said:


> She took several deep stab wounds to the abdomen and a slash across the chest from a trained assassin. I was thinking she shouldn't be alive, let along walking around.


Maybe she was just disobeying her boss's order to make it quick. And she's good enough to place the wounds make them really, really hurt!


----------



## RegBarc (Feb 18, 2003)

gossamer88 said:


> I like the cold open. A first for GoT.


They did it in the first episode of the first season and the first episode of the fourth season.


----------



## Mr. Soze (Nov 2, 2002)

I would have loved the McShane character to call the riders C*********s.


----------



## SullyND (Dec 30, 2004)

No Tyrion again...


----------



## morac (Mar 14, 2003)

john4200 said:


> It sure was nice of the Waif to rip her false face off so that Arya could know who she was up against (and anyone who happened to be looking her way would know that she was of the faceless).


The Waif didn't rip off her false face. Arya did that. Instead of doing something useful with her hands like try to stop the Waif from stabbing her.


----------



## wprager (Feb 19, 2006)

The waif clearly intended to hurt her -- the one stab wound where she twisted the dagger around with a sadistic little grin on her face, for example. I'm not sure she meant for her to suffer long but she clearly did not make it fast and clearly intended to make her suffer at least some, in direct contradiction of the order. 

At first I thought Arya would get helped by the actress she was supposed to kill, but now I'm not sure. For all we know the actress may already be dead -- after all, there are other assassins to carry out the contract. Could she be heading back to Jaquen? Reading up on the Faceless Men, they only kill on contract, and may not "choose" whom to kill themselves. They are also not allowed to kill for personal gain or out of anger. You could argue that his decision for the Waif to kill Arya was not his decision to make, and the Waif certainly took some personal pleasure in carrying it out. Two acts that go contrary to their beliefs, no?


----------



## getbak (Oct 8, 2004)

morac said:


> We also know for sure now that Margaery is playing the High Sparrow, though I don't know what the rose stands for exactly. Was that something about the rose garden?


The rose is the sigil of the House of Tyrell. I took it to mean that Margaery was telling her grandmother that she's still loyal to the rose.


----------



## Anubys (Jul 16, 2004)

Mr. Soze said:


> I would have loved the McShane character to call the riders C*********s.


And invite them over to eat some canned peaches 

What a waste of such a great actor, I was so happy to see him. Too bad it was only for a guest appearance.

How did we know that the men were from the Brotherhood Without Banners?


----------



## BRiT wtfdotcom (Dec 17, 2015)

Anubys said:


> And invite them over to eat some canned peaches
> 
> What a waste of such a great actor, I was so happy to see him. Too bad it was only for a guest appearance.
> 
> How did we know that the men were from the Brotherhood Without Banners?


You could tell by their banners.


----------



## Shaunnick (Jul 2, 2005)

gossamer88 said:


> I like the cold open. A first for GoT.
> 
> So glad The Hound is back. Who knew?
> 
> Arya is in bad shape. I was thinking the actress that took a liking to her would see her in that crowd. Man does Bravo have heartless people!


The episode of S1 and S2 both had cold opens. First cold open in a middle of the season episode I can remember.


----------



## Steveknj (Mar 10, 2003)

wedgecon said:


> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> In the books the brotherhood is taken over by Lady Stoneheart (Catelyn Stark brought back to life). But she is changed and only murders Lannisters and pretty much anybody who's ever met a Lannister. Brienne is caught by Lady Stark and the book ends without us knowing her fate. It remains to be seen if Lady Stoneheart appears in the TV show.





Spoiler



There's a rumor I read on various threads that rather than Caitlyn, it will be Aria becoming Lady Stoneheart. As I never read the books (well read only the first one), I didn't quite understand what that meant, but do now.


----------



## Shaunnick (Jul 2, 2005)

wprager said:


> The waif clearly intended to hurt her -- the one stab wound where she twisted the dagger around with a sadistic little grin on her face, for example. I'm not sure she meant for her to suffer long but she clearly did not make it fast and clearly intended to make her suffer at least some, in direct contradiction of the order.
> 
> At first I thought Arya would get helped by the actress she was supposed to kill, but now I'm not sure. For all we know the actress may already be dead -- after all, there are other assassins to carry out the contract. Could she be heading back to Jaquen? Reading up on the Faceless Men, they only kill on contract, and may not "choose" whom to kill themselves. They are also not allowed to kill for personal gain or out of anger. You could argue that his decision for the Waif to kill Arya was not his decision to make, and the Waif certainly took some personal pleasure in carrying it out. Two acts that go contrary to their beliefs, no?


Pretty sure he made Arya aware that this was an interview with two options; get the job or die.


----------



## astrohip (Jan 7, 2003)

A couple things stood out to me:

1) Jon Snow is the least inspiring leader of all time. He stands there as listless and mopey as one can be, looking like he'd rather be getting a tooth pulled. Since his revival, he's become emo Jon, not leader Jon.

2) The scene with Arya struck me odd. The week before, we see her sitting with Needle, waiting for something to happen. This week she's walking around Braavos in plain sight, not a care in the world, yet she knows the Waif is after her. Something is up.


----------



## HIHZia (Nov 3, 2004)

I kept thinking Arya was smarter than that, but if not, she deserves to be dead.


----------



## morac (Mar 14, 2003)

Well now Arya is just paranoid that any person she meets could be the waif, but she should have knew that before she got attacked.


----------



## RegBarc (Feb 18, 2003)

It's ok. She has some of the best plot armor ever made.


----------



## ClutchBrake (Sep 5, 2001)

astrohip said:


> 1) Jon Snow is the least inspiring leader of all time. He stands there as listless and mopey as one can be, looking like he'd rather be getting a tooth pulled. Since his revival, he's become emo Jon, not leader Jon.


Jon and Sansa have always been my least favorite characters on the show. They're both boring and Sansa is pretty much useless. She had *one* awesome scene where it looked like she was finally going to be interesting and it went nowhere.


----------



## dtle (Dec 12, 2001)

Theories on Arya.....



Spoiler



Many are speculating that it's not really Arya. Her whole attire, hair, and demeanor is completely different, never mind the sudden money. Also, there's a scene where "Arya" pass a girl that has the same dress and hairstyle as Arya when Arya was selling the shellfish. The speculation is Arya is Jaquen, testing the Waif if she really can follow orders and "don't make her suffer".

Another theory is that it's Arya, but she's using fake blood from the theatre group.


----------



## john4200 (Nov 1, 2009)

morac said:


> The Waif didn't rip off her false face. Arya did that.


That is incorrect. The Waif's sleeve was white, Arya's was brown.


----------



## cheesesteak (Jul 24, 2003)

Jon Snow looks like he's ready to cry in every scene.

62! That made me laugh.


----------



## BitbyBlit (Aug 25, 2001)

RegBarc said:


> They did it in the first episode of the first season and the first episode of the fourth season.


They also did it in season three.



astrohip said:


> The scene with Arya struck me odd. The week before, we see her sitting with Needle, waiting for something to happen. This week she's walking around Braavos in plain sight, not a care in the world, yet she knows the Waif is after her. Something is up.


Yeah. When she fell into the water, I assumed that she had planned for things to work out that way in order to fake her death. But the way she was walking through the street made me think otherwise, unless she was assuming that the waif would be watching her, and she wanted to "die" in front of a bunch of witnesses.

If she really is injured that seriously, then she better hope the actress she saved was an ex-Red Priestess. Even with that help, she'll probably miss her ship. If she ends up missing that, then I guess her only other option would be to sneak aboard one of Daenerys' ships as they begin to head west just before the closing credits in Episode 10.


----------



## BitbyBlit (Aug 25, 2001)

MacThor said:


> This isn't about the books. The Brotherhood hasn't been depicted this way in the show before, and Sandor seemed to recognize right away what was about to happen.


We don't know that the Brotherhood in general are like this. They could be like the men in the Lannister and Stark armies who were brutalizing the locals of their own volition. I think Sandor recognized what kind of people they were and that they were part of the Brotherhood as opposed to recognizing what they would do simply because of their allegiance.


----------



## nickels (Jan 11, 2010)

The real question: was the drawbridge coming down depicted accurately?

The hound is clearly ready to do some killing, and he just happened to be rescued by followers of the Faith of the Seven. If only they needed a champion soon to fight the Mountain. Aria was not ready and clearly learned nothing.


----------



## BitbyBlit (Aug 25, 2001)

It will be interesting to see what happens when Brienne gets to Riverrun now that Jaime is there. Is part of honoring his oath to Catelyn letting the Blackfish go to help Sansa? I could see Jaime making a deal with the Blackfish to give up Riverrun in exchange for being allowed safe passage out. But would the Blackfish be willing to give up his home to help his great-niece? And that probably wouldn't go over too well with Cersei, Kevan (the current Hand), and the Freys. So would Jaime find a way to do this in secret?

Or does Jaime actually take his army to help defeat the Boltons, leaving the Freys to deal with the Blackfish on their own? That seems like a stretch, but perhaps there is some way that this will benefit him in being able to free King's Landing from the grip of the Sparrows. This might become more necessary if Cersei's trial doesn't go well for her, particularly if it is determined that Tommen is not a legitimate Baratheon, and on top of that the Sands decide to take some action against the Lannisters.

The craziest thing, I suppose, would be for Jaime to order his army to slaughter all the Freys, and then march north with the Tullys against the Boltons. Walder Frey would find out about this from a note that ended with, "The Lannisters send their regards."


----------



## Anubys (Jul 16, 2004)

astrohip said:


> 2) The scene with Arya struck me odd. The week before, we see her sitting with Needle, waiting for something to happen. This week she's walking around Braavos in plain sight, not a care in the world, yet she knows the Waif is after her. Something is up.


My feelings exactly. She laid in the dark, waiting, yet here she was strolling through the market throwing money around almost announcing where she is to the world. Nothing about this scene made sense.

There has to be a misdirection somewhere. With assassins able to look like anyone, the writers can make this play out any way they want. In the end, it could very well be Arya looking like the waif killing the waif looking like Arya!


----------



## billypritchard (May 7, 2001)

The show clearly did not show who killed Brother Ray and his flock. It could have been the Brotherhood, but it also could have been any number of others.


----------



## nickels (Jan 11, 2010)

Fantastic theory on the Aria scene that I just saw on Reddit:


Spoiler



Ok...so we can all assume that fight scene was an act....but I figured its worth some suggestive ideas. So....
1. Before the scene she was seen flaunting Money to the Westeros Captain in order to get the word out there that a young girl was on her way to westeros in the morning.
2. Then she chooses an open spot to try and avoid an easy death check after the fight. (Bridge)
3. We can assume she knows enough from training to figure the waif will attack to the body. So I believe she has 1 or more pigs blood pouches around her body. She knows where and how to do this because last episode...she saved the actress. The actress then provided her help to make the scene on the bridge large and realistic.
4. She then leaves the water and leaves a trail of blood....to lead her enemys to her. Expecting an unarmed (because she choose not to show needle during the fight scene) and injured girl; they will instead walk down a dark alley and be met with an uninjured girl who knows how to fight in the dark and carrying a sword.



Maybe she isn't so dumb.


----------



## Anubys (Jul 16, 2004)

BitbyBlit said:


> The craziest thing, I suppose, would be for Jaime to order his army to slaughter all the Freys, and then march north with the Tullys against the Boltons. Walder Frey would find out about this from a note that ended with, "The Lannisters send their regards."


I think Sansa sending Brienne works out perfectly. Brienne is the only one who can convince Jaime that there's a bigger war to be fought; the one against the Night King.

So Jon/Sansa and the Wildlings; add the Mormonts, the Knights of the Vale; Blackfish and the Riverrun army; and Jaime and the Lannisters. They all dispose of the Boltons (and get the rest of the North to join them) and the season ends with the biggest battle the North has ever seen. The battle that Mellisandre saw in the snow. End of the Night King.

The rest of following seasons would then resolve the Dany story arc.


----------



## Anubys (Jul 16, 2004)

nickels said:


> Fantastic theory on the Aria scene that I just saw on Reddit:
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> ...


I have no idea why this is in spoiler tags. The problem with this theory is how do you make the dagger not penetrate your body? if the darn thing is 6-8 inches long, how do you make it only penetrate the 2 inches of bags of blood and not go through your body as well? did she magically make the dagger lose 5 inches (maybe by laughing at it when it takes its clothes off...not that I would know anything about that!)?


----------



## mwhip (Jul 22, 2002)

nickels said:


> Fantastic theory on the Aria scene that I just saw on Reddit:
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> ...


Agreed. If that theory is true it is a jump the shark moment.


----------



## BitbyBlit (Aug 25, 2001)

Anubys said:


> I have no idea why this is in spoiler tags. The problem with this theory is how do you make the dagger not penetrate your body? if the darn thing is 6-8 inches long, how do you make it only penetrate the 2 inches of bags of blood and not go through your body as well? did she magically make the dagger lose 5 inches (maybe by laughing at it when it takes its clothes off...not that I would know anything about that!)?


That's a good question, but point #4 is an interesting thought. I had assumed she was using fake blood before she fell in the river, but then dismissed that thought when she was still walking slowly through the street seemingly in pain. However, if her goal was to draw the assassins out instead of faking her death, then it makes sense that she would want to be seen.

And given that a girl failed, the next attempt might involve both a man and a girl. Or perhaps a man might watch to see which girl succeeds.

I suppose Arya does have one other potential friend in Braavos. If Benjen Stark can come back, why not Syrio Forel?


----------



## MacThor (Feb 7, 2002)

Mr. Soze said:


> I would have loved the McShane character to call the riders C*********s.


Well Septon Swearengen did get to drop a few F bombs.


----------



## Rob Helmerichs (Oct 17, 2000)

Anubys said:


> End of the Night King.


I'm pretty sure the end of the Night King is the end of the show.

And that doesn't happen until Dany gets to Westeros to have her team-up with Jon.


----------



## gossamer88 (Jul 27, 2005)

I was confused by Septon Swearengen wearing the gold star medallion and pretty much not believing in any religion.


----------



## DevdogAZ (Apr 16, 2003)

BitbyBlit said:


> If she really is injured that seriously, then she better hope the actress she saved was an ex-Red Priestess. Even with that help, she'll probably miss her ship. If she ends up missing that, then I guess *her only other option would be to sneak aboard one of Daenerys' ships as they begin to head west just before the closing credits in Episode 10.*


Look at the map I linked to earlier. Braavos is not anywhere close to the sailing route between Meereen and King's Landing.


----------



## ClutchBrake (Sep 5, 2001)

john4200 said:


> When Lyanna Mormont was dominating that scene, I kept thinking, "why don't you put her in charge?"


The best quote I've seen yet regarding last night's episode:

"If Lyanna Mormont had three dragons this show would have been over two seasons ago."

:up::up:


----------



## nickels (Jan 11, 2010)

gossamer88 said:


> I was confused by Septon Swearengen wearing the gold star medallion and pretty much not believing in any religion.


Good reference - hahaha! He said something about it not mattering who is right when it comes to the gods, just that you are on the path of doing good vs evil. He is just trying to get the Hound to recognize it is never to late to change his ways.


----------



## Robin (Dec 6, 2001)

BitbyBlit said:


> I suppose Arya does have one other potential friend in Braavos. If Benjen Stark can come back, why not Syrio Forel?


That's a good point. We didn't actually see him killed.


----------



## Saturn_V (Jun 2, 2007)

Mr. Soze said:


> I would have loved the McShane character to call the riders C*********s.


I had to resist yelling Sweggin! seeing him on screen again.


----------



## Anubys (Jul 16, 2004)

Rob Helmerichs said:


> I'm pretty sure the end of the Night King is the end of the show.
> 
> And that doesn't happen until Dany gets to Westeros to have her team-up with Jon.


I agree. I was just offering a possible different path.


----------



## Torgo (Dec 31, 2001)

No bloodshed or gory stuff til the last minutes of the show. GoT is getting soft


----------



## DreadPirateRob (Nov 12, 2002)

DevdogAZ said:


> Theon and Yarra were in Volantis. We know this because they showed the same exterior scene as they did when Tyrion and Varys stopped there on their way to Meereen. So they are in Essos and have completed the majority of their journey, but they've still got a little ways to go to get to Meereen.


And the most dangerous part (the Smoking Sea) lies ahead, unless they want to go all the way around.


----------



## Anubys (Jul 16, 2004)

Torgo said:


> No bloodshed or gory stuff til the last minutes of the show. GoT is getting soft


We did got a ton of boobs!


----------



## zordude (Sep 23, 2003)

Anubys said:


> We did got a ton of boobs!


With a great line from Yara


----------



## cheesesteak (Jul 24, 2003)

I'll be disappointed if Arya really wasn't seriously hurt. I don't really care how her current dilemma is resolved. I just won't like the idea of her walking around town with two quarts of pigs blood in her shirt, just in case somebody decides to stab her.


----------



## jakerock (Dec 9, 2002)

Anubys said:


> We did got a ton of boobs!


A butt load of boobs, more precisely.


----------



## vertigo235 (Oct 27, 2000)

cheesesteak said:


> I'll be disappointed if Arya really wasn't seriously hurt. I don't really care how her current dilemma is resolved. I just won't like the idea of her walking around town with two quarts of pigs blood in her shirt, just in case somebody decides to stab her.


But totally acceptable that a small girl can disguise her self as an old woman by putting on her 'face' right?


----------



## DreadPirateRob (Nov 12, 2002)

zordude said:


> With a great line from Yara


Ton of great lines last night, with my favorite being this exchange between Jaime and Bronn:

"You have better instincts than any officer in the Lannister army"
"That's like saying I have a bigger c**k than anyone in the Unsullied army"

My second favorite was the Hound, responding to the Septon Swearingen telling him that there was a reason he's still alive:

"Aye, there's a reason. I'm a big f**ker and I'm hard to kill"


----------



## ClutchBrake (Sep 5, 2001)

Maybe it's just me, but did it seem last night like The Hound was filmed in a manner to make him look larger than normal? I don't recall anything like that in the past.


----------



## zordude (Sep 23, 2003)

It did feel like they were doing some forced perspective when he was sitting talking to the septon


----------



## Marco (Sep 19, 2000)

gossamer88 said:


> I was confused by Septon Swearengen wearing the gold star medallion and pretty much not believing in any religion.


Haven't you seen Full Metal Jacket?


----------



## nickels (Jan 11, 2010)

Fear not, next week is the 8th episode of the season. Prepare for major carnage based on at least the last two seasons:

Season 5 ep 8 - Hardhome is attacked by an army of wights
Season 4 ep 8 - The Mountain and the Viper

Plus - Episode 9 is titled "Battle of the Bastards" 

Cersei's trial by combat is coming.

Safe to say, the chit is about to hit the fan in this show. Hang on to your seat, things are about to go into high gear!


----------



## goblue97 (May 12, 2005)

zordude said:


> It did feel like they were doing some forced perspective when he was sitting talking to the septon


Well, Ian Mcshane (Septon) is a pretty small guy.


----------



## BRiT wtfdotcom (Dec 17, 2015)

morac said:


> Well now Arya is just paranoid that any person she meets could be the waif, but she should have knew that before she got attacked.


Maybe that wasn't Arya. Maybe it was the male assassin in disguise.


----------



## john4200 (Nov 1, 2009)

BRiT wtfdotcom said:


> Maybe that wasn't Arya. Maybe it was the male assassin in disguise.


Have we seen any evidence that the faceless can dramatically change their size as well as their face?


----------



## BRiT wtfdotcom (Dec 17, 2015)

john4200 said:


> Have we seen any evidence that the faceless can dramatically change their size as well as their face?


Well how much height difference is there between The Waif and The Man? Wasnt he disguised as the waif a couple of times already?


----------



## john4200 (Nov 1, 2009)

BRiT wtfdotcom said:


> Well how much height difference is there between The Waif and The Man? Wasnt he disguised as the waif a couple of times already?


He could be disguised as the Waif while keeping his same height, but just walk in such a way as to appear smaller. That could not work in the scene with Arya, since the Waif pulled Arya against her body.

But if the magic could do it, how would it work? Gut height on Arya would be about crotch-height on Jaqen. Did he get stabbed in the balls? Or did his anatomy get moved around? Or maybe he gave his genitals up when he took on the Arya disguise? (Dickless as well as Faceless).


----------



## sbourgeo (Nov 10, 2000)

ClutchBrake said:


> Maybe it's just me, but did it seem last night like The Hound was filmed in a manner to make him look larger than normal? I don't recall anything like that in the past.


The actor that plays him is a big dude, even if he's just the "little" Clegane brother.


----------



## vertigo235 (Oct 27, 2000)

sbourgeo said:


> The actor that plays him is a big dude, even if he's just the "little" Clegane brother.


He is 6' 6"


----------



## vertigo235 (Oct 27, 2000)

The guy who played "The Mountain" before he was zombified is only 6' 9"

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Hafþór_Júlíus_Björnsson

Edit: Actually it looks like he has played him since, so he is even Zombie Mountain.

Prior to that (when he was only seen in armor apparently it was two different actors who were taller (around 7' 1").


----------



## pendragn (Jan 21, 2001)

vertigo235 said:


> He is 6' 6"


And McShane is 5'9".


----------



## pendragn (Jan 21, 2001)

vertigo235 said:


> The guy who played "The Mountain" before he was zombified is only 6' 9"
> 
> https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Hafþór_Júlíus_Björnsson


"only"


----------



## vertigo235 (Oct 27, 2000)

pendragn said:


> "only"


Just saying he is only 3 inches taller than his brother, not a significant difference IMO.


----------



## pendragn (Jan 21, 2001)

vertigo235 said:


> Just saying he is only 3 inches taller than his brother, not a significant difference IMO.


Yeah. It's just funny to see someone described as only being 6'9". Especially considering how muscular he is. He's gigantic.


----------



## TAsunder (Aug 6, 2003)

pendragn said:


> And McShane is 5'9".


Wow. I would have guessed 5'5"


----------



## allan (Oct 14, 2002)

vertigo235 said:


> Just saying he is only 3 inches taller than his brother, not a significant difference IMO.


I thought there was supposed to be a bigger difference. Though, I suppose if the "little" brother is 6' 6", it's hard to find someone significantly taller than that.


----------



## DreadPirateRob (Nov 12, 2002)

TAsunder said:


> Wow. I would have guessed 5'5"


McShane is much closer to 5'7 than he is 5'9" - I'm pretty sure he wears heels with boots or shoes with lifts.


----------



## DreadPirateRob (Nov 12, 2002)

Kristin Chenoweth sings the GoT theme (or part of it anyway):


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/739615221921112065


----------



## wprager (Feb 19, 2006)

nickels said:


> Fantastic theory on the Aria scene that I just saw on Reddit:
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> ...


Except how did she know the Waif wouldn't just slit her throat?


----------



## zordude (Sep 23, 2003)

DreadPirateRob said:


> Kristin Chenoweth sings the GoT theme (or part of it anyway):
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/739615221921112065


Not enough " Peter Dinklage "


----------



## rgr (Feb 21, 2003)

john4200 said:


> But if the magic could do it, how would it work?


Simple. It's MAGIC!


----------



## BeanMeScot (Apr 17, 2002)

I thought it was hilarious that Sansa is at least 3-4 inches taller than Jon. They looked funny striding side by side.

How far away could The Hound be that he didn't hear that massacre? So we had never met the Brother before? I kept wondering who he was. 

Good to see Cersai being dressed down. Every word the truth. I didn't get why Margeory was sending her grandmother away.

Loved seeing Bronn again.

Loved the little lady Mormont.


----------



## DevdogAZ (Apr 16, 2003)

BeanMeScot said:


> I thought it was hilarious that Sansa is at least 3-4 inches taller than Jon. They looked funny striding side by side.


I guess Lyanna and Rhaegar are not as tall as Eddard and Catelyn. 



BeanMeScot said:


> Good to see Cersai being dressed down. Every word the truth. *I didn't get why Margeory was sending her grandmother away.*


Because the High Sparrow said she was a sinner and threatened to put her in jail if she didn't leave the city. Since we know Margaery is playing some kind of long con on the High Sparrow, she probably doesn't want her grandmother caught in the crossfire if things go south.



BeanMeScot said:


> Loved seeing Bronn again.


Speaking of Bronn, why has there been no mention by any of the characters in King's Landing of trying to get revenge on Dorne for the murder of Marcella? And why has there been nothing more about the Sand Snakes taking over Dorne and essentially declaring war on the Lannisters? A LOT of time as passed since the season premier when all of that happened, so they should have had plenty of time to resolve some of those plot lines.


----------



## Rob Helmerichs (Oct 17, 2000)

DevdogAZ said:


> Speaking of Bronn, why has there been no mention by any of the characters in King's Landing of trying to get revenge on Dorne for the murder of Marcella? And why has there been nothing more about the Sand Snakes taking over Dorne and essentially declaring war on the Lannisters? A LOT of time as passed since the season premier when all of that happened, so they should have had plenty of time to resolve some of those plot lines.


I suspect once (if) Cersei and Jaime are in a position to do something about it, all hell will break loose. But right now, they're too busy fighting for their own survival, both political and literal.


----------



## MacThor (Feb 7, 2002)

DevdogAZ said:


> Because the High Sparrow said she was a sinner and threatened to put her in jail if she didn't leave the city. Since we know Margaery is playing some kind of long con on the High Sparrow, she probably doesn't want her grandmother caught in the crossfire if things go south.


I think Margaery *expects* things to go south. She wants the Tyrells to leave to "win by retreating." The Lannisters are going to battle against the Tullys while at the same time confronting the Faith Militant in Kings Landing, where the populace is backing the Faith.

I loved the scene where Olenna tore Cersei apart. I was half afraid she was going to unleash FrankenMountain on her.



> Speaking of Bronn, why has there been no mention by any of the characters in King's Landing of trying to get revenge on Dorne for the murder of Marcella? And why has there been nothing more about the Sand Snakes taking over Dorne and essentially declaring war on the Lannisters? A LOT of time as passed since the season premier when all of that happened, so they should have had plenty of time to resolve some of those plot lines.


"Sieges are dull." Dorne is duller.


----------



## Robin (Dec 6, 2001)

BeanMeScot said:


> I thought it was hilarious that Sansa is at least 3-4 inches taller than Jon. They looked funny striding side by side.


The actress is 1" taller. Was she in heels?


----------



## BeanMeScot (Apr 17, 2002)

Robin said:


> The actress is 1" taller. Was she in heels?


I wonder if one of them is actually lying about their height. You wouldn't think they would have her in heels. This isn't even the scene I really noticed it in but you can still see it.


----------



## zordude (Sep 23, 2003)

That persons tv/monitor needs to be calibrated, it practically looks like they're wearing denim


----------



## zordude (Sep 23, 2003)




----------



## morac (Mar 14, 2003)

That's not really a good picture for gauging height since John is standing at least a foot forward of Sansa.


----------



## JYoung (Jan 16, 2002)

So, if the Hound is really alive.
Is he off or on Arya's list?


----------



## DevdogAZ (Apr 16, 2003)

JYoung said:


> So, if the Hound is really alive. Is he off or on Arya's list?


I thought she told Jaqen (or was it the Waif?) that he wasn't on her list any longer.


----------



## Anubys (Jul 16, 2004)

DevdogAZ said:


> I thought she told Jaqen (or was it the Waif?) that he wasn't on her list any longer.


Was that because he was crossed off (for being dead)?


----------



## ClutchBrake (Sep 5, 2001)

Anubys said:


> Was that because he was crossed off (for being dead)?


No.

At least that was not my interpretation.


----------



## BeanMeScot (Apr 17, 2002)

morac said:


> That's not really a good picture for gauging height since John is standing at least a foot forward of Sansa.


Which should make him taller than her, even if he is slightly shorter. Instead, it's the reverse.


----------



## morac (Mar 14, 2003)

BeanMeScot said:


> Which should make him taller than her, even if he is slightly shorter. Instead, it's the reverse.


If the camera was eye level that would be the case, but because of the angle of the shot, he would look shorter the closer he is. That would explain why people are saying he looks much shorter than he actually is.


----------



## TAsunder (Aug 6, 2003)

BeanMeScot said:


> So we had never met the Brother before? I kept wondering who he was.


I would think that the Hound recognized him, even if we didn't, from when he dueled for his freedom amidst the whole crew of the Brothers, right?


----------



## debtoine (May 17, 2001)

Another article about the attack on Arya: http://brobible.com/entertainment/article/game-thrones-theory-fake-arya-crazy-true/


----------



## TAsunder (Aug 6, 2003)

It's going to be really hard for them to make it anything but a cheap and manipulative writing trick if that does turn out to be him instead of Arya. I can see why people are speculating about it, but I also have a pit in my stomach at the thought of such cheap writing.


----------



## Rob Helmerichs (Oct 17, 2000)

TAsunder said:


> It's going to be really hard for them to make it anything but a cheap and manipulative writing trick if that does turn out to be him instead of Arya. I can see why people are speculating about it, but I also have a pit in my stomach at the thought of such cheap writing.


I'm willing to see how it plays out first. I agree with previous posters who have said that Arya's behavior in this episode was out of character, and given the high quality of the show, I'm willing to believe they have a good explanation for that.


----------



## DavidTigerFan (Aug 18, 2001)

If the final season(s) numbers prove true, they have less than 20 hours to wrap all this up. I have no idea how they are going to do this.


----------



## cheesesteak (Jul 24, 2003)

I'm willing to be pleased with the fake Arya fake out if the Waif gets whacked for making her suffer.


----------



## BeanMeScot (Apr 17, 2002)

When "Arya" was walking around this episode, she had her hands behind her back all the time. I've never noticed her do that. She was also wearing really nice clothes. I haven't seen her in nice clothes since she was in Kings Landing. And she had lots of money. She was begging for money a couple of weeks ago. And she was very casual for someone looking to sneak out of Bravvos.


----------



## BeanMeScot (Apr 17, 2002)

debtoine said:


> Another article about the attack on Arya: http://brobible.com/entertainment/article/game-thrones-theory-fake-arya-crazy-true/


Ha! Those are exactly the same points made in this!


----------



## debtoine (May 17, 2001)

BeanMeScot said:


> When "Arya" was walking around this episode, she had her hands behind her back all the time. I've never noticed her do that. She was also wearing really nice clothes. I haven't seen her in nice clothes since she was in Kings Landing. And she had lots of money. She was begging for money a couple of weeks ago. And she was very casual for someone looking to sneak out of Bravvos.


The "hands behind her back" part was pointed out in the article I posted.

I agree, she acted out of character, and I do believe her to be smarter than how she behaved.

T


----------



## john4200 (Nov 1, 2009)

The only way I can make sense of the Arya scene is if Jaqen is such a true believer that he is willing to get stabbed in the gut or even killed by the Waif in order to test the Waif.

Why?

1) Arya was definitely acting out of character -- she was stupidly walking around in full view of everyone, flaunting her money and her foreignness. And her mannerisms were unusual.

2) But we know Arya is cunning, so the stupid behavior is either a deliberate act, or someone impersonating her.

3) It cannot be Arya deliberately acting stupid, since she gave the Waif a clear shot at cutting her throat. Even if there were only a 20% chance that the Waif would go for a throat cut rather than a gut stab, that is still too high a risk to take with one's life. Furthermore, even getting stabbed in the gut would likely kill her. (The theory about pigs blood bladders under the clothes is irrelevant -- the knife clearly went in deeply, certainly past any padding Arya could have worn). Arya would not risk that. 

4) That leaves Jaqen impersonating Arya. Would Jaqen be willing to get gut stabbed, heart stabbed, or his throat cut in order to test the Waif? Possibly. All evidence points to him being a true believer. He really is "no one". If a life is required, he may not care whether it is his, the Waif's, or Arya's. If the Waif did as ordered, she would have cut Jaqen-as-Arya's throat, and their god would have gotten a life.

One question remains, though. Shouldn't Arya be part of the test? She disobeyed as well (unless Jaqen and Arya conspired to set up the Waif to see Arya refuse the assassination, but that would be poor storytelling since there was no possible clue to the viewer that such was the case). Assuming good storytelling, it seems that both Arya and the Waif failed a test, with Arya failing first. If Jaqen-as-Arya survives the gut-stabs, the many-faced god is still is owed a life. Does this mean that there must be an Arya versus Waif death match?

Yes, would be my best guess.


----------



## gossamer88 (Jul 27, 2005)

I like the fake-out. The show gets rid of the Faceless man storyline in one fell swoop and Arya can continue her quest as a Stark with a list of names.


----------



## Bierboy (Jun 12, 2004)

kaszeta said:


> Colonel Sandor is back!


----------



## kaszeta (Jun 11, 2004)

More like


----------



## DevdogAZ (Apr 16, 2003)

The weird thing about the Arya scene in this episode is that when we last saw her, she was setting up with Needle in the dark to take out the Waif when she inevitably came for her. Clearly she knows to be wary and cautious. So it makes no sense that she'd be wandering around out in the open air, flaunting money about, with no weapon. So there has to be some kind of trickery going on. I can't wait to see how it plays out.


----------



## tlc (May 30, 2002)

john4200 said:


> 4) That leaves Jaqen impersonating Arya. Would Jaqen be willing to get gut stabbed, heart stabbed, or his throat cut in order to test the Waif? Possibly. All evidence points to him being a *true believer*. He really is "no one". If *a life is required*, he may not care whether it is his, the Waif's, or Arya's. If the Waif did as ordered, she would have cut Jaqen-as-Arya's throat, and their god would have gotten a life.


I'm with True Believer. Didn't we see *a* Jaqen drink poison and die earlier (when Arya went blind)? Or was that an illusion?

We are the Faceless Men's Front crack Suicide Squad!


----------



## heySkippy (Jul 2, 2001)

john4200 said:


> 4) That leaves Jaqen impersonating Arya. Would Jaqen be willing to get gut stabbed, heart stabbed, or his throat cut in order to test the Waif? Possibly. All evidence points to him being a true believer.


When Jaqen balked at helping Arya escape Harrenhall (because he would have to kill more than the 3 he promised her) he seemed quite distressed that she was going to use her 3rd to make him kill himself. So much so that he killed more than the promised 3.


----------



## john4200 (Nov 1, 2009)

heySkippy said:


> When Jaqen balked at helping Arya escape Harrenhall (because he would have to kill more than the 3 he promised her) he seemed quite distressed that she was going to use her 3rd to make him kill himself. So much so that he killed more than the promised 3.


Good observation. I suppose it could have been someone else impersonating Arya, another faceless. I've never been clear on exactly how many faceless there are. And whether the Jaqen face that we see is actually the same person every time.

Cue scene after Waif rips off her false face to show Arya who stabbed her.

"Ha!"

Arya rips off her false face to show Jaqen underneath.

"Ha ha!"

Waif rips off her false face to show Jaqen underneath.

"Ha ha ha!" "Ha ha ha!"

They walk arm in arm away and go have some beers.


----------



## vertigo235 (Oct 27, 2000)

The one thing I don't like about the whole "it's not Arya" theory is that all the other "faces" that they use are actually faces from dead people, they like saw it off and then have to go get it off a totem. 

How would he use her face if she wasn't dead and her face was on a totem somewhere?


----------



## john4200 (Nov 1, 2009)

vertigo235 said:


> The one thing I don't like about the whole "it's not Arya" theory is that all the other "faces" that they use are actually faces from dead people, they like saw it off and then have to go get it off a totem.
> 
> How would he use her face if she wasn't dead and her face was on a totem somewhere?


I was wondering about that, too.

One idea is that maybe two faceless who are alive can "trade" faces. Maybe Arya traded faces with another faceless. But this theory is not very satisfying because it is hard to see Arya putting any trust in a faceless now, let alone allowing one to approach and agreeing to trade faces.

Another idea is that they searched all the faces in their vault and chose the one closest to Arya. Then they used makeup, wig, etc. to make it look even more like Arya. The problem with this idea is that we had a number of close looks at "Arya", and she looked EXACTLY like the real Arya.

I really don't see a very satisfying conclusion to this Arya situation. Whatever they do, it will probably be disappointing.


----------



## SullyND (Dec 30, 2004)

I saw this on FB and thought it was funny.










She seems like the best ruler they've got.


----------



## JYoung (Jan 16, 2002)

DevdogAZ said:


> I thought she told Jaqen (or was it the Waif?) that he wasn't on her list any longer.





Anubys said:


> Was that because he was crossed off (for being dead)?


Well, she left him for dead and would have died had not hippie Ian McShane found him.


----------



## MacThor (Feb 7, 2002)

The whole thing seemed part of a "greater test." Jaqen sent her to that play knowing how it mocked Ned Stark. Knowing how Arya would react to the different players and scenes.

Perhaps a girl was never given poison at all. Perhaps Lady Lead Actress is a faceless woman herself. She's the one who caught Arya backstage, although Arya has been trained to be invisible. "Do you like pretending to be other people?" Isn't that what she asked Arya?


----------



## Anubys (Jul 16, 2004)

Since it's crazy idea week in this thread, how about this: Arya made the actress put her face on (paid her to do a role?). The Waif killed the actress thinking she's killing Arya.

Arya fulfilled her job by having the actress killed.


----------



## Rob Helmerichs (Oct 17, 2000)

How would the actor have done such a perfect job of impersonating Arya, without access to the Faceless face-changing technology?


----------



## vertigo235 (Oct 27, 2000)

Rob Helmerichs said:


> How would the actor have done such a perfect job of impersonating Arya, without access to the Faceless face-changing technology?


The same way Kirk Lazarus portrayed a black man in that Vietnam documentary! She's just that good!!


----------



## cheesesteak (Jul 24, 2003)

What if, dun Dun DUN!!, Arya and The Waif are the same person?

http://www.huffingtonpost.com/entry/game-of-thrones-theory-arya_us_57541ae4e4b0ed593f14ab46


----------



## Anubys (Jul 16, 2004)

Anubys said:


> Since it's crazy idea week in this thread, how about this: Arya made the actress put her face on (paid her to do a role?). The Waif killed the actress thinking she's killing Arya.
> 
> Arya fulfilled her job by having the actress killed.





Rob Helmerichs said:


> How would the actor have done such a perfect job of impersonating Arya, without access to the Faceless face-changing technology?


Did you notice the part where I note that the idea is crazy?


----------



## danterner (Mar 4, 2005)

Obviously the waif killed a girl's Earth-2 doppelganger.


----------



## markp99 (Mar 21, 2002)

Sansa's letter deciphered by a couple Redditers:

Nothing terribly spoily at the link below:

http://www.thewrap.com/game-of-thrones-sansa-letter-deciphered/


http://imgur.com/p2mfe


----------



## stellie93 (Feb 25, 2006)

Rob Helmerichs said:


> How would the actor have done such a perfect job of impersonating Arya, without access to the Faceless face-changing technology?


Faceless face-changing technology---I love it.


----------



## goblue97 (May 12, 2005)

I'm re-watching Season 2. Have we already talked about why Jaqen was in King's Landing (as a prisoner) to begin with?


----------



## jeepair (Apr 22, 2004)

goblue97 said:


> I'm re-watching Season 2. Have we already talked about why Jaqen was in King's Landing (as a prisoner) to begin with?


I don't believe that was Kings Landing, wasn't it farther up north?


----------



## Rob Helmerichs (Oct 17, 2000)

goblue97 said:


> I'm re-watching Season 2. Have we already talked about why Jaqen was in King's Landing (as a prisoner) to begin with?


A man was looking for a girl.


----------



## goblue97 (May 12, 2005)

jeepair said:


> I don't believe that was Kings Landing, wasn't it farther up north?


After having just watched it last night, I can say for sure that it was King's Landing. Arya was leaving with Yoren to go to the wall. Yoren was down there to pick up some prisoners to supplement the Knight's Watch. It was further north of King's Landing when they started interacting more and she helped him escape.


----------



## uncdrew (Aug 6, 2002)

Rob Helmerichs said:


> A man was looking for a girl.


perv.


----------



## DavidTigerFan (Aug 18, 2001)

HBO has updated the names of all the episodes. Next week is "No One" followed by "Battle of the Bastards" and ending with



Spoiler



The Winds of Winter



Book readers will recognize that last name.

Here's the website with some background:

http://www.bustle.com/articles/1657...finale-title-is-the-winds-of-winter-its-going


----------



## gossamer88 (Jul 27, 2005)

The finale is going to be 69 minutes long. The longest episode of the series.


----------



## ACoolDude (Dec 11, 2001)

john4200 said:


> Good observation. I suppose it could have been someone else impersonating Arya, another faceless. I've never been clear on exactly how many faceless there are. And whether the Jaqen face that we see is actually the same person every time.
> 
> Cue scene after Waif rips off her false face to show Arya who stabbed her.
> 
> ...


Like this? (Go to :50 in)


----------



## lambertman (Dec 21, 2002)

gossamer88 said:


> The finale is going to be 69 minutes long. The longest episode of the series.


Man, my live-tweeting of the $100,000 Pyramid and Match Game premieres that night are gonna be SO delayed.


----------



## BitbyBlit (Aug 25, 2001)

tlc said:


> Didn't we see *a* Jaqen drink poison and die earlier (when Arya went blind)?


Yeah. We also saw the waif turn into Jaqen, and Arya pull a bunch of faces off from dead not-Jaqen's body to reveal her own.

There is definitely magic involved here, and not just a bunch of people playing Hannibal.

The question is, did Arya gain any of these abilities, or is someone with these abilities helping her?

One possibility is that Arya found out that it was actually the waif who wanted the lead actress dead. Or perhaps she discovered that the waif and the younger actress were friends. In order to prove that the waif was not nobody, Arya convinced Jaqen to set up this test to show that the waif would make killing Arya personal.

Another possibility is that this was a test to see how far Arya would go. Perhaps the Faceless aren't quite as anonymous as they have led her to believe. After Arya saved Jaqen and the other two prisoners, Jaqen told her that she had saved three lives meant for the Red God. Instead of being punished, Arya was rewarded with being able to name three others. But if the three prisoners were meant to die, then why didn't Jaqen kill the other two, then commit suicide? Instead, he was actually concerned when Arya named him.

Perhaps giving one's own life for a stranger is the ultimate act of becoming nobody, and after Arya dies, she will come back with the same magic as Jaqen.


----------



## john4200 (Nov 1, 2009)

BitbyBlit said:


> Perhaps giving one's own life for a stranger is the ultimate act of becoming nobody, and after Arya dies, she will come back with the same magic as Jaqen.


That is much too sentimental for a cult of assassins. Besides, the actress was not a stranger, since she was nice to Arya and Arya seemed to like her in return (there was no indication that Arya was pretending to like her, and it would be in character for Arya to kind of like her).

As for Arya having conspired with Jaqen offscreen -- I hope they do not go there. Having important things happen offscreen with no possible clue that the viewer could pick up on is a terrible way to tell a story.


----------



## wprager (Feb 19, 2006)

To this cult death is a gift. Giving up one's life for another would be the ultimate selfish act.


----------



## BitbyBlit (Aug 25, 2001)

john4200 said:


> Besides, the actress was not a stranger, since she was nice to Arya and Arya seemed to like her in return (there was no indication that Arya was pretending to like her, and it would be in character for Arya to kind of like her).


Being friendly doesn't make someone not a stranger. It just makes the person a friendly stranger.



wprager said:


> To this cult death is a gift. Giving up one's life for another would be the ultimate selfish act.


And yet Jaqen gave his "life" for Arya when she violated the rules in killing Meryn Trant. He seems to be willing to do things and make exceptions for Arya that he wouldn't for others. Whether this is because he is different or Arya is special is unclear. But in any case, the waif seems to be extremely jealous because of it.


----------



## john4200 (Nov 1, 2009)

BitbyBlit said:


> Being friendly doesn't make someone not a stranger.


Of course it does. Friends are not strangers.

And it is not at all clear that Jaqen gave his life (or "life") for Arya, or gave his life at all.


----------



## wprager (Feb 19, 2006)

Being _friendly_ is not at all equivalent to being a friend.


----------



## john4200 (Nov 1, 2009)

wprager said:


> Being _friendly_ is not at all equivalent to being a friend.


Actually, being friendly is part of being friends. Hence the name.

And if Arya had told someone, just prior to knocking the poison wine out of the actress's hand, that she had just made a friend and could not let her die, I would not have had a problem with the assertion. They certainly were not "strangers".


----------



## wprager (Feb 19, 2006)

A pedophile is quite friendly toward his intended victim. Doesn't make him a friend. "No a stranger" is synonymous with "acquaintance", not "friend".


----------



## john4200 (Nov 1, 2009)

wprager said:


> A pedophile is quite friendly toward his intended victim. Doesn't make him a friend. "No a stranger" is synonymous with "acquaintance", not "friend".


Are you suggesting that the actress is a pedophile who set her sights on Arya? Or are you just arguing an irrelevant point for no good reason?


----------



## BitbyBlit (Aug 25, 2001)

john4200 said:


> Are you suggesting that the actress is a pedophile who set her sights on Arya? Or are you just arguing an irrelevant point for no good reason?


It's not irrelevant to point out an example of someone being friendly not being a friend. When service people say, "Have a nice day," those people are being friendly; they aren't being your friend nor does that make them no longer strangers.


----------



## john4200 (Nov 1, 2009)

BitbyBlit said:


> It's not irrelevant to point out an example of someone being friendly not being a friend.


Yes, it is irrelevant.


----------



## ej42137 (Feb 16, 2014)

Some days you have to go to absurd lengths to miss the point.


----------



## BitbyBlit (Aug 25, 2001)

DreadPirateRob said:


> Ton of great lines last night, with my favorite being this exchange between Jaime and Bronn:
> 
> "You have better instincts than any officer in the Lannister army"
> "That's like saying I have a bigger c**k than anyone in the Unsullied army"


My favorite was from Olenna (to Cersei):



> I wonder if you're the worst person I've ever met. At a certain age, it's hard to recall.


----------

